# PT Fit In



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a PT plan and a regimen. I would like advice on where to add the "burpees" which are squat trusts, in my plan.

Would these be on upper body day or a lower body/aerobics day?

I do an aerobic exercise everyday, but on lower body day I do more aerobics, either increasing the duration or the intensity. 

I don't want armchair commandoes or "operators" to chime in. Just average everyday guy on a budget like me. Thank you.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

sorry wish I could help. been thinking about starting some serious weights lately, I swim every morning, up to 25 laps now and that's my routine.

interested to see the responses you get, thanks for asking this!


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I would do burpees on leg/aerobic days. They really kind of fall under several muscle groups plus aerobic but I think they fit best on leg days.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

At crossfit class we do the burpees as a warm up on either day. When we add them to a work out we do "lateral burpees" as part of cardio. That's where we do a burpees and jump over a obstacle sideways, do another, and continue to go back and forth. That lateral jump is a killer when added to the torture of burpees. Come to think of it yesterday we did them combined with clean jerks and thrusters so I guess it doesn't matter where you throw them in. I consider them cardio though.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

That really works for me as information. The "burpees" I was planning are:

Feet apart, squat down and place hands on the ground,
do a push up, 
rise to a squat,
stand up,
leap upwards bringing one's knees to their chest (while clearing a height higher than one's hips)

That's one "burpee" or what I call an eight count squat thrust.

Aerobics it is, but not as a warm up! Thanks all, I will be relaying some more exercises from RECOIL and another survivalist pub. later on.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Dakine said:


> ...been thinking about starting some serious weights lately, I swim every morning, up to 25 laps now and that's my routine...


Excellent! 25 laps in a 25 meter pool? Or 50 meter pool?

For weights I do this now, for weight loss fat burning endurance conditioning:

Mon. Benching empty Olympic bar wide grip 50 reps for three sets, 
close grip 40-50 reps for three sets.

A wide grip is when the hands are shoulder's width apart thumb to thumb palms facing away. Spread the fingers as far apart as possible and where the pinky lands is where the thumbs anchor.

Close grip is shoulders width apart.

First I do aerobics/cardio for 20 minutes.

Then I do core training: abs, rib cage torso horizontals, torso twist, lateral bends and the lumbar rack with a set of twisting lumbar dips. (four sets of 25 sit ups, 8 wide grip pull ups, 8 close grip pull ups, 8 palms facing pull ups or lats. machine.) Then 25 rowing sit ups. I also do 15-25 twisting sit ups and the other twisting sit ups.

Then I lift weights and for chest day, I may do the flies on the bench or the fly machine.

Incline bench is bare bar with 25 reps close and wide grip one set each.

Yoga stretching afterwards.

Wed. is shoulders. Aerobics, core: four sets of15 leg ups on rack or four sets of 25 on the floor with the pull up routine, a set of leg up front circles, lateral circles and 50 flutter kicks. Lumbar rack for all upper body workouts.

Four of five sets of 25 wide and fours sets of 25 close grip with the Olympic bar or with a 40 lbs barbell.

30 lbs front flies and lawnmower flies one or two sets of 15-25 (energy)
15 lbs lateral flies 15-25.

Fri. Aerobics, core is crunches 4 sets of 50 with the pull up routine, one set of 50 bicycle crunches, lumbar etc.

I use 45-50 lbs (light weight) tricep curls 25 reps, 25 supine on bench tricep curls, 25 skull crusher tricp curls and one more set of 25 standing, dumbbell curls and 3-4 sets of 25 reps bicep curls and one set of hammer curls.

Then I do a set of 25 diamond nose push ups, one set of Chinese chair push ups hands at hip width and one set of 25 hands together.

For Tues Thurs and Sun it is extra aerobics (30) mins. and legs. Squat rack is body weight and allof the rest is body weight 75% and bare Olympic bar for squats and squat kicks 10 reps per set and tow sets.

Then LOTS of YOGA stretching. And the Jacuzzi...

Body building is not PT, jazzercise is, so is Tae Kwon Do (old school) and zumba dancing.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

VoorTrekker said:


> Excellent! 25 laps in a 25 meter pool? Or 50 meter pool?
> 
> For weights I do this now, for weight loss fat burning endurance conditioning:
> 
> ...


25y pool, so it's 1250 yards, although yesterday I forgot my goggles and the water was just scorching my eyes so I stopped at 10 LOL! Everyone was giving me the look all day in the meetings thinking I'd suddenly adopted a pot habit LOL!!! By the time I drove home I felt like my eyes had sand in them 

Thanks for posting your routine! I'm looking to get out of the pool so much and start mixing it up some so this is valuable infoz!!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

There are three survivalist approved cardio machines.

Treadmill (best)
Eliptical trainer (okay)
ABT Yellow footpads and blue foot pads (great for people with joint problems)

Stationary bikes are for bad knees and kicking back. 

Try swimming for 25 minutes, running for 15 minutes and resting for 20 hours!
Or, running for 15 minutes and 15 minutes of aerobic calisthenics. 

Enjoy.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

The burpees before aerobics worked just fine. 

I am going to incorporate them with my cardio programs, these are:
20 minutes running, or
20 minutes elliptical trainer, or
20 minutes ABT machine...and/or

16 minutes aerobic calisthenics, or (six separate drills/routines)
20 minutes of Tae Kwon Do kicking kicks (four aerobics routines are TKD kicking, hands, etc.)

So everyone, no matter what you do. Pick up a machete or a baston stick, practice for 10-20 minutes a day. Or do a few minutes of running up and down stairs for 10-12 minutes at an acceptable pace. Incremental improvements is an effective program.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*A body in motion, stays in motion*

Had a treadmill that wouldn't die, finally put it out to pasture last month. Picked up an elliptical, it's a great work out. Treadmill pounding was starting to hurt our(older) feet and knees. Also can't do squat thrusts, instead we do modified squats with light weights. Physical Therapist talked me out of bench presses, because of shoulder, now it's just curls every few days. We try to stay consistent, but sometimes the house and yard is enough exercise for one day. With age recovery times are longer, but still totally worth it. You sound like you're in great shape Voortrekker :thumbraise:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Gians said:


> Had a treadmill that wouldn't die, finally put it out to pasture last month. Picked up an elliptical, it's a great work out. Treadmill pounding was starting to hurt our(older) feet and knees. Also can't do squat thrusts, instead we do modified squats with light weights. Physical Therapist talked me out of bench presses, because of shoulder, now it's just curls every few days. We try to stay consistent, but sometimes the house and yard is enough exercise for one day. With age recovery times are longer, but still totally worth it. You sound like you're in great shape Voortrekker :thumbraise:


since you burn the same amount of calories running vs. walking, on a treadmill the ONLY reason to ever run is if you want to raise your heart rate. That's it. nothing else, there's no other benefit and it's all bad on joints and bones.

outdoors... maybe you want to run instead of walk... the scenery changes, you can plan a route that isn't as easily controlled on speed and elevation like a treadmill, or maybe you just prefer it?


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish. I have an inured knee and my former broken ankle hurts anymore. 

But you get the idea, do something everyday and if you quit you will get old fast. Get a good night's sleep and you will have the energy. You do what you can.


----------

